# its official, 3gb ram is not enough for vista/7



## UpskirtHayley

its official, 3gb ram is just not enough for vista/windows 7. weather it be 32bit or 64bit.

I was using Corel Video Studio X2 on vista and after 30min it will say efficient memory. I install windows 7 and efficient memory as well while using corel video studio. i always thought 3gb ram is perfect for vista/7 but now i thought wrong. 3gb is only good for surfing.

you need 4gb+ for gaming and video editing programs. overall you just need 4gb+ for vista/7.








system spec:
amd athlon64 X2 dual core 4400+
western digital green caviar 500gb
8800 GTS 512mb
zumax 500watt psu


----------



## funkysnair

well i cant back up what you are saying as i have always used even numbers when it come to ram-although if the software you are using is very intensive then you prob would need 4 gig even in xp

i had
2gig for xp
4gig for vista 64bit
6gig for windows 7 64bit


----------



## Fatback

I have to disagree I have 2GB's of RAM and I have Vista. I play games no problem like call of duty 4, Left 4 Dead, Flight Simulator X. My RAM never goes over 80% used when playing games I also have Coral Video and I never have a problem using it. My RAM is 2GB running at 400MHz so I'm sure if my system can handle it then your should be able to.


----------



## patrickv

I'ved used Vista and 2gb was enough, maybe because i turned off the fanciness. For XP, 1gb was enough. I really think at times, the applications we use is the main problem. I used Corel X4 and my pc has 2gb ram and even with Corel as the only app open, my pc sometimes lag....


----------



## linkin

2gb is enough for vista. your machine must have a crap processor or a bad hard disk or something because 2gb in vista has never failed me in any games, including crysis.


----------



## Bodaggit23

UpskirtHayley said:


> its official, 3gb ram is just not enough for vista/windows 7. weather it be 32bit or 64bit.
> 
> you need 4gb+ for gaming and video editing programs. overall you just need 4gb+ for vista/7.



Simply not true.

Please post your system specs.


----------



## sup2jzgte

I'm running a few systems and one of my laptops has 2gigs of ddr2, with Vista and it runs Corel Video Studio X2 perfectly fine, you cant be using any other programs while using it though or it get really laggy.

It sounds like you might have other programs running in the background.


----------



## The_Other_One

My laptop has 3GB of RAM and it runs Vista Business x86 just fine.  I use Photoshop CS4 on it quite often an have never had any issues.


----------



## JlCollins005

i have no problem, i have 2gb ddr21066 and not one hiccup, i run photoshop, my video capturing and editing software and have not one bit of a problem, and im runnin dual boot, vista, and 7 both x86 never had a problem with ne thing


----------



## speedyink

UpskirtHayley said:


> its official, 3gb ram is just not enough for vista/windows 7. weather it be 32bit or 64bit.
> 
> I was using Corel Video Studio X2 on vista and after 30min it will say efficient memory. I install windows 7 and efficient memory as well while using corel video studio. i always thought 3gb ram is perfect for vista/7 but now i thought wrong. 3gb is only good for surfing.
> 
> you need 4gb+ for gaming and video editing programs. overall you just need 4gb+ for vista/7.



...Please..give me back my 3 minutes.  

3GB not enough?  Are you serious?  Why don't you go sit in the corner..

You can run 7 on 1 gb if your just doing surfing, and it runs just fine.

Either Corel sucks ass or you flail.


----------



## Motoxrdude

speedyink said:


> ...Please..give me back my 3 minutes.
> 
> 3GB not enough?  Are you serious?  Why don't you go sit in the corner..
> 
> You can run 7 on 1 gb if your just doing surfing, and it runs just fine.
> 
> Either Corel sucks ass or you flail.



First: It took you 3 minutes to read that? LMAO

Second: Why are you guys getting so pissed off? Does it really matter? You all sound like a bunch of little kids, lol


----------



## karma

HI,
Have you checked the properties you have set in Corel. I'm not familiar with Corel but Photoshop has settings for memory allocation. If not set properly, these sttings can give problems.

But in Photoshop, if memory allocation is not set correctly, the program simply starts using the hard disk as virtual memory. It slows things down but the program continues to run. With my my 4gB, I never run out of memory. I'm running Vista 32 and before that, XP Pro 32.

Is your Corel fully up to date?

Sparky


----------



## tlarkin

I have installed Vista on machines with 1Gig of RAM before and it ran OK, but if you are doing ginormous photo editing you may need a stronger processor and maybe a bit more RAM.


----------



## Gooberman

Yeah games work fine with 2GB and 2.0 Ghz dual core I can play Halo, CSS, HL2, BF2, Garry's Mod, Sins of a Solar Empire, Empire Earth 2, Age of Empires 3, Call of Duty 2, and for some reason I have a Harry Potter game lol


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm running win7 and photoshop cs4 with 1GB pc-3200 ddr on an old laptop and it works fine!


----------



## tlarkin

Laquer Head said:


> I'm running win7 and photoshop cs4 with 1GB pc-3200 ddr on an old laptop and it works fine!



You must not be doing much then, since all Adobe professional apps can chew up RAM pretty quick.  Doesn't matter what OS or what hardware you are running, I have seen Adobe Suite software take down dual Xeon work stations.  Then again, some of that comes from excessive usage and software bugs.

I wouldn't want to put a production graphic designer on an older laptop with 1 gig of RAM and expect them to do quality work in a timely manner with CS4.


----------



## Laquer Head

tlarkin said:


> You must not be doing much then, since all Adobe professional apps can chew up RAM pretty quick.  Doesn't matter what OS or what hardware you are running, I have seen Adobe Suite software take down dual Xeon work stations.  Then again, some of that comes from excessive usage and software bugs.
> 
> I wouldn't want to put a production graphic designer on an older laptop with 1 gig of RAM and expect them to do quality work in a timely manner with CS4.



Yup, you are correct..the 'old laptop' isnt my regular machine and its basic RAW processing.

It runs though, just making the point that its doable and usable with bare minimum.


----------



## linkin

Whoever created this thread is very misinformed. I've got vista, I have 3GB now (only seeing 2GB) and it works great. 2GB is the sweet spot, not to low, and not excessive


----------



## porlean

i agree with the posts before this, i have vista with 2gb of rams and i never encountered not even a single problem. not even one system crash or any malfunctions. maybe its not your ram itself thats causing this problem i have windows 7 and my memory never goes past 50% even while running multiple programs.

maybe your processor is whats not performing up to speed. i do agree with the gaming comment though i dont think i would want to try playing any next gen games with only 2gb, but i do use video software and image software such as photoshop cs4 with no problems


----------



## tlarkin

linkin93 said:


> Whoever created this thread is very misinformed. I've got vista, I have 3GB now (only seeing 2GB) and it works great. 2GB is the sweet spot, not to low, and not excessive



please explain to me more about this so called "sweet spot"


----------



## Bodaggit23

This is my laptop.
Windows Vista™ Home Basic (English) 32 bit
512 MB DDR2 memory 667 MHz (1 x 512) 

It works fine. Aero even works...

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Apache/1014550R/1014550Rnv.shtml

It's not a rocket ship, but it's far from fail.


----------



## tlarkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> This is my laptop.
> Windows Vista™ Home Basic (English) 32 bit
> 512 MB DDR2 memory 667 MHz (1 x 512)
> 
> It works fine. Aero even works...
> 
> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Apache/1014550R/1014550Rnv.shtml
> 
> It's not a rocket ship, but it's far from fail.



eww really with 512 meg of RAM?

My work machine only has 1gig and I beat the crap out of it and sometimes it whines about it and runs slow.  It is a Mac though, and I do lots of multi tasking with lots of applications at once on 4 desktops via spaces.

I remember when I worked on a laptop that was running XP Pro with 64meg of RAM, that thing took about 7 full minutes to boot, but by God it booted.


----------



## Laquer Head

I thought Windows Vista Basic didn't use Aero?! or does it come disabled?


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> eww really with 512 meg of RAM?



I know. Like I said, no rocket ship, but it works.

Just needs a set of this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0525 1309221136 1309121117&name=2GB (2 x 1GB)

But, I'm used to it. I just browse on it.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

Bodaggit23 said:


> This is my laptop.
> Windows Vista™ Home Basic (English) 32 bit
> 512 MB DDR2 memory 667 MHz (1 x 512)
> 
> It works fine. Aero even works...
> 
> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Apache/1014550R/1014550Rnv.shtml
> 
> It's not a rocket ship, but it's far from fail.



hahahahaha







Bodaggit23 said:


> I just browse on it.



hahahahahha






serious note:
i think its all about how people say it and what they do on it. words can claim anything. same goes for me, i can claim anything but believe it or not.

and i should say 3gb ram is not enough for vista/7 (if doing video edit/3dmodel/digitalphotoshop/high-end games) as the title. playing games like cryostasis and crysis on max setting still feel shaky.


----------



## tlarkin

My mac at work only runs 1 gig of ram and to be honest if I told you all I do on it you would be quite surprised.  I run that machine into the ground on only 1 gig of RAM.  I am sure that Vista could (after hacked up) could perform about the same.


----------



## Bodaggit23

UpskirtHayley said:


> i choose 5400rpm-32mb cache over 7200rpm-16mb cache



Hahahahahaha


----------



## kimsland

UpskirtHayley said:


> i choose 5400rpm-32mb cache over 7200rpm-16mb cache.





Bodaggit23 said:


> Hahahahahaha


It's quite reasonable to choose a lower speed HardDrive. Mainly due to heat issues
If your laptop does not seem to run too hot, you could actually purchase 7200rpm-32mb cache. But if you're happy, so be it.

By the way, just to clear up a bit here:
Windows7 32Bit minimum specifications (as per MS) is 1Gig
But if you're running high intense applications, then obviously you will need more Ram (up to 4Gig on 32Bit Windows maximum)

Personally I feel that Windows7 (32Bit) should have minimum 2Gig of Ram installed, seeming the much smaller OS that I'm running (ie XP) runs exceptionally well. I'd definitely run the same (if not more) Ram on Windows7


----------



## AlanWade

Unfortunatly the original poster is either high as a kite or stupid as a mule! Vista will run with 2 gig of ram without any problem at all.
You dont need a degree in rocket science for this!!


----------



## speedyink

Motoxrdude said:


> First: It took you 3 minutes to read that? LMAO
> 
> Second: Why are you guys getting so pissed off? Does it really matter? You all sound like a bunch of little kids, lol



And the corresponding posts..

Pissed off?  You don't wanna see me pissed off then, lol.


----------

